# Do the wing thing!



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try this its great. get yourself a pile of chicken wings 1 part orange juce to two parts soy sauce. for about twenty wings I use 2 cups of soy and 1 cup of orange juice. Mix together in large bowl then add some chopped garlic to the mix and marinate the wings overnight in fridge. Then bake in foil pan at 400 deg put about a 1/2 inch of marinade on bottom of foil pan after about 45 min turn wings and bake another 45 min. meat will fall of bone their awsome!!


----------

